
Google I/O 2011 T-shirt puzzle solved - evo_9
http://www.engadget.com/2011/05/14/google-i-o-2011-t-shirt-puzzle-solved-reveals-the-droid-youve/
======
lostbit
Is Morse Code really a puzzle? That's the first thing I think when I see dots
and dashes, specially if there are "..." or "---".

